# Ich habe ein Problem mit dem öffnen eines neuen Fensters



## firestone (19. Jan 2010)

Also ich will folgendes erreichen. Ich habe eine Startseite auf der ich verschiedene links habe. Klicke auf einen dieser Links sollen meine Programme in neuen Fenstern ohne Toolbar und Adressleiste geöffnet werden. Am oberen Rand der Programme befindet sich ein Link der wieder zurück auf das Hauptmenü führt das Hauptmenüfenster soll wieder Adressleiste und Toolbar haben und das Anwendungsfenster soll wieder geschlossen werden. Ich habe bereits eine Lösung die geklappt hat alleridings brauche ich dafür eine Zwischen index.html ich würde es aber gerne ohne diese machen. 

Hier erst mal die Lösung die Funktioniert hat:

In der Hauptseite gibt es folgenden Link 
[Java]
<tr>
<td height="30" width="320"><a href="index_Test.html">Anwendung aufrufen</a></td>
</tr>
[/Java]

Die HTML Seite die dort aufgerufen wird sieht wie folgt aus
[Java]
<html>
  <head>
   <title>Test Index</title>
     <script type="text/javascript">
	breite = screen.availWidth - 20;
	hoehe = screen.availHeight - 40;
	xpos = screen.width / 2 - breite / 2 - 5;
	ypos = screen.availHeight / 2 - hoehe / 2 - 10;


  optionen= "width="+breite+",height="+hoehe+",left="+xpos+",top="+ypos+",location=no,menubar=no,resizable=no,scrollbars=yes,status=no,toolbar=no";
	F1 = window.open("http://server/Anwendung","Anwendung", optionen);
	window.opener = top; 
	window.self.close();
	F1.focus();

     </script>
    </head>
<body>
</body>
</html>


[/Java]

Auf der Indexseite der Anwendung finden wir dann folgenden Link (bzw Folgende seite ist in die Seite mit eingebunden als include)

[Java]
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function FensterOeffnen (Adresse) {
  MeinFenster = window.open(Adresse, "Zweitfenster");
 window.opener = top; 
 window.self.close();
 MeinFenster.focus();
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<p><a href="http://Server/Hauptmenue/index.html" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false" style="color:white; font-weight:bold; font-family:arial; font-size:12;">zurück zum Hauptmenü</a></p>
</body>
</html>

[/Java]

Die oben gezeigte Lösung funktioniert wie sie soll. Nun wollte ich aber diese zwischenseite index_Test.html weglassen und dachte mit folgenden Änderungen wäre das möglich. Leider habe ich dann folgenden Effekt. Wenn ich im Hauptmenü die Anwendung aufrufe bekomme ich das neue Fenster wie gewollt und das alte wird geschlossen. Nun klicke ich in der Anwendung wieder auf den Link zurück zur Hauptmenüseite dann wird das Fenster geschlossen aber kein neues aufgemacht Oo. Wo ist der Fehler ??? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Hier der Code der nicht geht


Hauptmenüseite
[Java]
<html>
<script type="text/javascript">
function FensterOeffnen2(Adresse) {

	breite = screen.availWidth - 20;
	hoehe = screen.availHeight - 40;
	xpos = screen.width / 2 - breite / 2 - 5;
	ypos = screen.availHeight / 2 - hoehe / 2 - 10;

	optionen = "width="+breite+",height="+hoehe+",left="+xpos+",top="+ypos+",location=no,menubar=no,resizable=no,scrollbars=yes,status=no,toolbar=no";


  	MeinFenster = window.open(Adresse, "Zweitfenster",optionen);
	window.opener = top; 
 	window.self.close();
 	MeinFenster.focus();
}

</script>
<body>
<table>
<tr>
<td height="30" width="320"><a href="http://server/Anwendung" onclick="FensterOeffnen2(this.href); return false" >Anwendung aufrufen</a></td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
[/Java]

Der Link auf der Anwendungsseite sieht wie folgt aus  dieser soll nun eigentlich wieder zurück zum Hauptmenü gehen und das Anwendungsfenster schließen
[Java]
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function FensterOeffnen (Adresse) {
  MeinFenster = window.open(Adresse, "Zweitfenster");
 window.opener = top; 
 window.self.close();
 MeinFenster.focus();
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<p><a href="http://Server/Hauptmenue/index.html" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false" style="color:white; font-weight:bold; font-family:arial; font-size:12;">zurück zum Hauptmenü</a></p>
</body>
</html>
[/Java]

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und könnt mir helfen das wäre super 
Lg Fireli


----------



## faetzminator (19. Jan 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du (I)Frames verwendest. Mit [c]window.self.close();[/c] wird lediglich die Page innerhalb dieses IFrames/Frames geschlossen, das gesamte Fenster bleibt aber offen. Oder es ist in einem Frame/IFrame möglicherweise nicht gestattet, das gesamte Fenster zu schliessen (und du siehst einfach den JS Error nicht).
Wenn du also [c]window.self.close();[/c] weglässt, sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## firestone (19. Jan 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Anwort
Hmm nein (I)Frames verwende ich eigentlich nicht. Wenn ich das weglasse gehen doch aber immer neue Fenster auf oder ? Werde es ausprobieren. Nur ich verstehe nicht wieso Lösung 1 geht aber 2 nicht . 

Lg Fireli


----------



## firestone (19. Jan 2010)

Ok habe es gerade propiert. Habe in beiden Seiten das close() Tag auskommentiert leider geht es nicht. Die Anwendung wird im gleichen Fenster geöffnet mit Toolbar und Adressleiste und wenn ich auf den Link zurück auf die Menüseite klicke geht ein neues Fenster auf .


----------

